
Happy and Ambitious? How to Be Both? - jdcampolargo
https://www.juandavidcampolargo.com/blog/jermaine
======
dvaun
As individuals we each have our specific needs, wants, and preferences in
activities and hobbies. We also vary in how we react to events and behave in
situations.

> Jermaine didn’t wait for something to be happy. He appreciated what he had,
> but wanted more in the future because he believes he could help people. He
> didn’t want more out of vanity.

Jermaine had the ability to realize where his emotions and perspective stemmed
from. Your examples, Bill and Robin, did not have this ability and were both
held back by some strong force (i.e. insecurity and ignorance).

If all people had the ability to look within and reflect on their thoughts,
feelings, and choices—to be introspective—then more people would be like
Jermaine.

However, I don't believe that people can suddenly _choose_ to act like
Jermaine and choose both ambition and happiness.

There is a disconnection between people and their emotions which impedes their
ability to know what they truly need and want to do with their lives.

